# Best powders for 30-30



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

Okay, been to the web, now its time to ask some of you reloaders, what are some good powders to load for my lever action 30-30. I am loading 150gr hornady interlock SP


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

My go to powder for the last 40 years in my .30-30 has been 4895. There are quite a few powders that will work but that's the one I've always had good luck with. I will go to 3031 if I'm out of it but it's a little faster than I like.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I used IMR 3031 for years.....always worked well.


----------

